# Albuquerque/Rio Rancho group



## phye2002 (Apr 20, 2011)

i recently started getting back into photography, and was interested to see if there was an already established photography group in the area.  if not, i wouldn't mind starting one.  pipe up if interested and/or there is already a group.


----------

